# Online Marketing Tips



## JV Marketing (Nov 20, 2009)

Despite the fact that SEO is a must-deploy strategy, this aspect of marketing is jammed with confusing messages: fly-by-night “secret” strategies, high-risk black-hat tactics, and short-term short-burn tricks, under which lie buried usable and proven techniques. 

Many DIY SEO strategies fail to yield anywhere near ideal streams of traffic and many more mistakenly use contrary techniques that can destroy whatever search engine ranking you have gotten.

If anyone from this forum has a question about how to promote a website on the internet so that you get more traffic and leads send them to me...I'll try to help.

My partner and I have over 15 years of internet marketing experience and would be glad to share it with you.

Now the Question I expect some of you will have is why would this guy do this...what's his angle.

Simple...some in here will want help with the online marketing of their website and do not have the time (or the want to)to do the work themselves. This is just my way of earning that business and my way of saying thank you for allowing me to be part of this forum.

Happy Thanksgiving

Jim


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Jim, what is the URL of your website? I think this is a great thing you are offering but the cynical side of me has to research you a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

teh joy of interspace...


----------



## JV Marketing (Nov 20, 2009)

cynical is good...I'll give you 2...the first is our new corporate site....we do not promote it and I very seldom mention it. The second is one we set up to promote to Subaru Dealers.

http://www.subarumarketing

We have many more but I think this should be enough for a start 

Jim

PS...last name is Banks....unfortunately Jim Banks is a fairly common name...lol not of all of them have a good reputation....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

JV Marketing said:


> cynical is good...I'll give you 2...the first is our new corporate site....we do not promote it and I very seldom mention it. The second is one we set up to promote to Subaru Dealers.
> 
> 
> http://www.subarumarketing
> ...


These are broken links for me?????

But I allready started the google searching awhile ago.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

JV Marketing said:


> Simple...some in here will want help with the online marketing of their website and do not have the time (or the want to)to do the work themselves. * This is just my way of earning that business* and my way of saying thank you for allowing me to be part of this forum.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> Jim


From the Posting Rules:

"As stated in our Advertising Rules, you may not post advertisements on our site *unless your a local painting contractor* displaying your business info. Members who try to sell products and/or services to painting contractors will have their accounts revoked."

*What type of advertising is NOT allowed?*
Users who post messages that promote any products or services that they sell or provide will be deleted."

Mods?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

y.painting said:


> From the Posting Rules:
> 
> "As stated in our Advertising Rules, you may not post advertisements on our site *unless your a local painting contractor* displaying your business info. Members who try to sell products and/or services to painting contractors will have their accounts revoked."
> 
> ...


That was my fault. I asked him for the links.


----------



## JV Marketing (Nov 20, 2009)

thought I might get in trouble for that....I apologize for the trouble. I'm not really trying to advertise was just attempting to fill a request.

Hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving

Jim


----------



## JV Marketing (Nov 20, 2009)

> But I allready started the google searching awhile ago.


I'd be curious to see what you find out about me....

Jim


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sorry to throw you under the bus, Jim. SEO is one area I am very interested in as are many of us. I understand this is what you do so asking for free advice would have its limitations. I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

I would be really interested in getting some SEO tips. I have a marketing guru starting to work on my business and she claims she has techniques that work better and quicker than SEO. Not sure what they are since I haven't paid her yet.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Would love to hear those ideas if you can share them.
JV was banned after some members reported his posts as he was not a painter. He is posting at http://www.contractortalk.com/, as are other marketing gurus. Also look for carlsore and cbscreative, they have a lot of good info.


----------

